

GCC 4.8.1 released - shared4you
http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-announce/2013/msg00004.html

======
shared4you
List of bugs fixed, 91 in total:
[http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED&...](http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED&resolution=FIXED&target_milestone=4.8.1)

